# Personal Boycotts



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2012)

Where won't you shop and whose products won't you buy and most importantly why?

I have avoided shopping in Columbia or Richland County for a few years. I refuse to let my sales tax dollars promote their buffoonery.

This started with a boycott of a local area that installed parking meters. I don't pay to park and shop.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 18, 2012)

I spend as little time and money in Chicago as I possibly can. Reason: Still p!ssed about Meigs field.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 18, 2012)

I've avoided Conn's since 2000. My brother and I went in to get a TV and VCR and nobody wanted to help us out. The store wasn't even crowded. They just didn't care. Just another reason why I research all I can and order online when I can.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 18, 2012)

McDonalds...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2012)

National city, now PNC bank. They screwed us over in college. Both mr snick and my accounts sat in active for 3 months over the summer break and they started taking a monthly inactive fee out after the first month, that we didn't find out about until we went back that fall to buy books.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I've avoided Conn's since 2000. My brother and I went in to get a TV and VCR and nobody wanted to help us out.


COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONN!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2012)

BoA.

Last time I went to deposit a check (well over a decade ago) they had one line open for BoA customers, three lines open for non BoA customers. Asked why, and was told some BS reason about cashing checks on payday. Since non-BoA customers seemed to be treated better, told them to write me a cashiers check for all but $1K in my checking account and I'll be back for the $1K next week.

Credit union FTW!


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2012)

Ben &amp; Jerry's for their anti-nuclear power stance

Chick-fil-a. Let's not get into that discussion again. Besides I get hungry on Sundays and they aren't open. But then as a single man I don't live up to their family values since I don't have a wife in the kitchen cooking for me on Sundays.

Wal-mart. They were forced to use local labor when they built their store here, so in retaliation they didn't pay the contractors. Not to mention their low-quality products. For instance, I knew someone who worked at Sauder furniture and he told me about the special Wal-mart line of crappy products they made.

Bank of America. I've just heard too many horror stories from them. In fact I try to avoid banks in general and use a credit union instead.


----------



## goodal (Dec 18, 2012)

I refuse to buy anything that has a stupid commersial on TV. I can just see some conference room with 5-6 people watching these stupid things and approving them. Any 5hr energy commercial is an example. If they are that stupid or think I'm that stupid, they dont need my money. There are a few department stores that we avoid because of the overly aggressive social stance. Some I go out of my way to support (Chickfila) because of their social stance.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 on the credit unions...Just got my letter last night about the yr end dividends, an extra $14.50 just for having an account. It was something like 12% of the interest earned this yr. If we had a loan with them it would have been like 2% back on the interest paid this yr.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2012)

There are few local car dealerships I would refuse to go to when looking for a car. Their commercials are insulting.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Ben &amp; Jerry's for their anti-nuclear power stance


I didn't know this.

Of course, I don't buy that product because it is ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't buy ben and jerry's becasue it tastes exactly like any other ice cream and therefore is too expensive.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Ben &amp; Jerry's for their anti-nuclear power stance
> ...


/&gt;http://www.lickglobalwarming.org/company/history/ and jump ahead to 1990.

The ironic part is this is an anti-global warming site.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 18, 2012)

Wal-mart. Not for ideological "big-box store versus mom &amp; pop store" reasons, but just because I hate their customer service or lack of.

It seems anytime I go to wal-mart I have to wait 30 minutes just to check out. They have a sea of registers, but only two are ever open at a time. There will be 7 or 8 people in line in front of you and most with at least one full shopping cart. Meanwhile I'm standing there with one item. God help you if you need to go to customer service for anything. You'll be waiting for a week!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2012)

There are times when our walmart is like that, but they always have a 10 item or line open for their tobacco products. so that is usually the line i hit for the 1 item days, that or the self checkouts.

If I had a local choice I would shop elsewhere just for selection and quality but somedays i just don't have a choice.


----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> There are few local car dealerships I would refuse to go to when looking for a car. Their commercials are insulting.


THIS. Not that I'd ever buy a Jeep or a KIA, but the commercials are so incredibly obnoxious, I want to put the remote through the f*cking screen.

Also won't shop with "HomeTheaterSupplies.net". Guy vanished for a while after taking my money, had to go through BBB and the credit card company to get it back, and then he sent a snippy reply to the BBB to cap it off.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2012)

McDonalds - The kids can get their happy meals, but I won't eat anything from there.

Walmart - Similar reasons to those posted by others. Horrible customer service, crappy products, poor selection in their food sections, etc

Any energy drink - Not really sure why, just proud of the fact that I've never had one and don't feel they're necessary.

Ford - Poor overall quality for so long that lead to horrible resale values. Most who bought a new Ford were essentially "locked" into only being able to buy Fords because they were the only dealerships willing to work a deal to help out the underwater owners.

Lowes - They sponsor Jimmy Johnson in NASCAR. He is a douchebag, therefore I do not support the company that supports him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> It seems anytime I go to wal-mart I have to wait 30 minutes just to check out. They have a sea of registers, but only two are ever open at a time.


I have left at least two fully loaded buggies in the check out line and walked out for this very same reason.



Supe said:


> Not that I'd ever buy a Jeep or a KIA, but the commercials are so incredibly obnoxious, I want to put the remote through the f*cking screen.


JT? I didn't know he did commercials up there.

Dodgezilla was pretty funny.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

Due to Obama and my future tax increases I'm boycotting any and all charity, I'm not giving a dollar for kids or anything at Kroger and all the other places that want your charity...

I spend about 6 hours a week with cub and Boy Scouts so that's my charity...


----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > It seems anytime I go to wal-mart I have to wait 30 minutes just to check out. They have a sea of registers, but only two are ever open at a time.
> ...


Keffer is the dealer. It's a bunch of shitty 7th grade AV background graphics, and some asshat slapping his hand on a guitar wearing a fake Hank Williams Jr. beard.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> McDonalds - The kids can get their happy meals, but I won't eat anything from there.


+1. Also don't eat at any of the other major fast food chains. Pretty proud of that fact.

Walmart - Same as what others have mentioned and also because by me they are pretty ghetto.

Apple - I despise their products and mindset of forcing users to only use their software with no options for open source support. Upgrade options are also almost non-existent.

+1 for credit unions too. Tis the way to go IMO as compared to large name banks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2012)

Forgot about Apple. I won't buy anything from them simply because they are so popular.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Due to Obama and my future tax increases I'm boycotting any and all charity, I'm not giving a dollar for kids or anything at Kroger and all the other places that want your charity...


I don't understand the logic--you can deduct the donations from your taxes, so higher tax rates will save you more on your donations.

But similarly I no longer donate to Michigan institutions since our Republican governor got rid of the state tax deduction for these donations.

And +1 to Apple.


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm about to boycott ATT! They keep messing around with my service &amp; their support staff really SUCKS ASS!

I avoid most fast food places as it's not on my current diet; there's a few that I can get a salad from (which is fairly hard to mess up).

As to Wally World, I only get a few things from them that I cannot get elsewhere; otherwise I go elsewhere (i.e. cheapest place to get Power Service for my Diesel).

As to other boycotts, does family count? I have a few family members that I want NOTHING to do with, EVER!!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2012)

Im' talking about the nickle and dime stuff.. I dont know if its done up north but it seems every grocery store, gas station, restaurant etc has some sort of scam when you check out wanting you to donate $1 to feed the hungry or some other bull shit.. I just tell them that Obama has it covered..

I would like for the 49% of Americans who didn't vote for Barry to take 2 years off of going to see movies, buying music, itunes, etc, since probably 90% (total guess on my part) of the people in this industry are hard core Barry supporters we shouldn't give them any more dough...

I wish I had the time to make a list of the Barbara Streisand , Hanoi Jane types and the money to start such a campaign!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2012)

Forgot to add Wells Fargo. Doesn't matter what we do, we end up paying some stupid fee or hit with some sort of credit ding from them. My first experience with them was back in 1999 (or so) when Norwest Bank (my first checking account) was bought out by WF and they started charging me teller fees for making deposits. That account was quickly closed and my business has been elsewhere ever since (currently with USAA &lt;-- very nice).

I try to keep everything I can away from WF, but the mortgage company I used to buy the house with ended up selling my loan to them (I have since refinanced with a local bank). During the refi, IMO they cost me close to $2k because they changed their policies towards how interest and mortgage insurance was charged/paid.

While having the mortgage with them, they gave me a credit card with 0% interest and a $1k limit with 5% cash back (cash only goes towards the mortgage). The 0% expires in February (rate jumps to 29%), and I will probably just cancel the card then or use it to pay bills I normally pay with my checking and paying the balance off each month (so I can still earn the cash back).

My wife's car loan was originally with Wachovia, who ultimately ended up getting bought out by WF (and consequently hitting us with a 30-days past due charge because they lost our payment during the transistion). That red mark will be on our credit report for a couple more years. We have since refinanced that car with my wife's credit union.

Bought a mattress from a local dealer with 0% financing for 12 months only to find out it's also through WF. Just waiting to see what $hit they mess up with this one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2012)

I quit going to Sav-A-Lot when they started charging 25 cents to rent a buggy. You got it back when you returned it, but it was a PITA, so I quit going.

They since reversed this policy, so I must not have been the only one...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^ I remember several grocery stores using those quarter locks. Insert quarter to unlock the buggy, get the quarter back when you re-lock it. I never remembered to keep a quarter with me when I went to the store...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2012)

the aldi's by us is that way. on the rare occassion i go there I just use my giant reusable shopping bag to hold the stuff while i am shopping since you have to pay for bags too.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 18, 2012)

Walmart - Same reasons above

apple - Same &amp; they already have too much money

One of our local breweries - Is owned by a previous company who laid me off. I absolutely refuse to support them anymore.


----------



## Supe (Dec 18, 2012)

I think _all _Aldis do that. I know both of the ones around here do.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2012)

Spirit Airlines. They have the shortest seat pitch of any airline (28"), they charge for carry on bags, and to print out your boarding pass at the airport.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 18, 2012)

Wells Fargo for the reasons already mentioned. Switched to a credit union. Best banking move ever.

Walmart for a different reason than others, used to work for the family biz that sold them seasonal stuff, after the season was over they would call in for credit or discounts on their seasonal items that didn't sell were damaged during shipping. That's how they keep their margins low; treat their employees like crap, treat their vendors like crap.

Burger King for buying South American beef. Not even sure they still do that but, they did in the 90s when we started boycotting them.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2012)

Walmart as much as possible... on occasion, I have to go there but I avoid it at all costs.

I personally also refuse to use self check out lines. It's an employee the store doesn't have to hire, it's more profit for them, and why should I HAVE to check myself out when I'm purchasing stuff from them? I will wait in line, and if an employee tells me that there is no waiting in the self-check out, I just say, that's okay, I'll wait and help you keep your job.

Bank of America will be boycotted if they every give me my money back...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Burger King for buying South American beef. Not even sure they still do that but, they did in the 90s when we started boycotting them.


Argentinian beef is da bomb.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know that we boycott anything really. I bank with credit unions and have ever since I've had a bank account. I don't necessarily love Wally World, but I still shop there on occasion. I wouldn't use an Apple product, but my wife has an iphone and that's fine with me.

There are things I try to do when shopping such as buying in my county instead of going to Charlotte to get things so that I'm not paying sales tax to them. I try to buy things Made in the USA , but we all know how hard that can be sometimes.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 19, 2012)

Advertisements in interview style – I will change the channel/station.

Radio advertisements with the disclaimer at the start – same thing. Disclaimers and conditions should be at the end of the ad.

I won’t go anyplace with a loyalty card. I have enough stuff on my key ring and in my pockets. Force me to carry something to get the sale prices and I won’t go there at all.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2012)

ALBin517 said:


> I won’t go anyplace with a loyalty card. I have enough stuff on my key ring and in my pockets. Force me to carry something to get the sale prices and I won’t go there at all.


I used to try and do that, but it is next to impossible, unless you are a Rockefeller or carnegie. So I just make up fake name/address/phone numbers.

I'd use an Apple product, but they are so freakin' expensive for what they are that I can't justify it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 19, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > I won’t go anyplace with a loyalty card. I have enough stuff on my key ring and in my pockets. Force me to carry something to get the sale prices and I won’t go there at all.
> ...


We have a regional chain here called Meijer. Between the Meijer, local IGA grocer and online purchases, I can get pretty much everything I need at a good price, without a loyalty card.


----------



## Supe (Dec 19, 2012)

I hate shit on my key ring, too. The iPhone passbook and individual store apps are remarkably convenient for that sort of thing. Almost all of them have an electronic barcode app now, and can actually come in handy for shopping lists, local sales, etc.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 19, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'd use an Apple product, but they are so freakin' expensive for what they are that I can't justify it.


You'd get laid more if you did use Apple products.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/11/iphone_users_getting_more/

I have an Android. :smileyballs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 19, 2012)

^And you're married. Double :smileyballs:


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 19, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> I personally also refuse to use self check out lines. It's an employee the store doesn't have to hire, it's more profit for them, and why should I HAVE to check myself out when I'm purchasing stuff from them? I will wait in line, and if an employee tells me that there is no waiting in the self-check out, I just say, that's okay, I'll wait and help you keep your job.


Sounds like cutting off your nose to spite your face. From an economist's point of view, your time is a sunk cost so whatever it takes to minimize transaction speed maximizes your utility. And some economists argue that self-check out creates jobs in other areas (some has to build, sell, maintain, oversee, and repair them) but I can't imagine it's nearly the number of jobs they've replaced.

My biggest complaint with self-check out is when I can't find the produce I'm trying to buy. Eggplants always seem to cause me trouble! Then I'm stuck waiting for someone to come help me out.

Bottom line for me: if I can get out quicker, I'm all for them.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2012)

IlPadrino said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I personally also refuse to use self check out lines. It's an employee the store doesn't have to hire, it's more profit for them, and why should I HAVE to check myself out when I'm purchasing stuff from them? I will wait in line, and if an employee tells me that there is no waiting in the self-check out, I just say, that's okay, I'll wait and help you keep your job.
> ...


ahhh... but you forget, my time has no value right now...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2012)

You're free?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2012)

Supe said:


> I hate shit on my key ring, too. The iPhone passbook and individual store apps are remarkably convenient for that sort of thing. Almost all of them have an electronic barcode app now, and can actually come in handy for shopping lists, local sales, etc.


Congratulations! You have just given the corporate overlords access to everything on your iPhone!



roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'd use an Apple product, but they are so freakin' expensive for what they are that I can't justify it.
> ...


It says at 30. Cell phones came with big ole bags when I was thirty.


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 20, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> ahhh... but you forget, my time has no value right now...


If you can access EB on your smartphone, I totally see your point!


----------



## lbkid (Dec 20, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> Im' talking about the nickle and dime stuff.. I dont know if its done up north but it seems every grocery store, gas station, restaurant etc has some sort of scam when you check out wanting you to donate $1 to feed the hungry or some other bull shit.. I just tell them that Obama has it covered..


I actually voted for Obama, but this is a great line! Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## R2KBA (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a long list of companies and entities. Some examples are Home Depot, most movies shown in the theater (that's how Hollywood makes most of their $), Hallmark Cards, All U.S. manufactured cars except for Ford (unions and bailouts), all banks (I use credit unions), some insurance companies (Allstate, Progressive) and pretty much all the "blue" states. It would take some time for me to list them out but it's relatively simple to identify when they come up. Some of them I wouldn't be able to give specific dates, quotes and proof behind the actions that caused my boycotts but I remember generally what they did. Reasons for the boycotts are diverse but usually involve union labor, support of gun control, support of the redifinition of marriage, support of elective abortion, financial contributions to any Democrat (the NRA gets a pass), or affirmative action practices or hostility towards religion.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 1, 2013)

^^^ so pretty much anything that isnt trapped in the 1960's....

oke:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 1, 2013)

R2KBA said:


> I have a long list of companies and entities. Some examples are Home Depot, most movies shown in the theater (that's how Hollywood makes most of their $), Hallmark Cards, All U.S. manufactured cars except for Ford (unions and bailouts), all banks (I use credit unions), some insurance companies (Allstate, Progressive) and pretty much all the "blue" states. It would take some time for me to list them out but it's relatively simple to identify when they come up. Some of them I wouldn't be able to give specific dates, quotes and proof behind the actions that caused my boycotts but I remember generally what they did. Reasons for the boycotts are diverse but usually involve union labor, support of gun control, support of the redifinition of marriage, support of elective abortion, financial contributions to any Democrat (the NRA gets a pass), or affirmative action practices or hostility towards religion.


I like this ^^. And I wasn't even around in the sixties...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 2, 2013)

R2KBA said:


> I have a long list of companies and entities. Some examples are Home Depot, most movies shown in the theater (that's how Hollywood makes most of their $), Hallmark Cards, All U.S. manufactured cars except for Ford (unions and bailouts), all banks (I use credit unions), some insurance companies (Allstate, Progressive) and pretty much all the "blue" states. It would take some time for me to list them out but it's relatively simple to identify when they come up. Some of them I wouldn't be able to give specific dates, quotes and proof behind the actions that caused my boycotts but I remember generally what they did. Reasons for the boycotts are diverse but usually involve union labor, support of gun control, support of the redifinition of marriage, support of elective abortion, financial contributions to any Democrat (the NRA gets a pass), or affirmative action practices or hostility towards religion.


Religion in general or just yours?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm also gonna add dicks sporting goods to my personal boycot list...


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 2, 2013)

I remember when Dicks sporting goods was a local store where I grew up... the customer service was great back then...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2013)

Dick's is one of those places where the staff is clueless if you ask a question about a certain item. Best Buy is terrible about this too. I was comparing cell phones one time and asked what the differences are between the two phones I was looking at. The employee told me that this one is a different color than the other one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone remember when they actually used to have electrical geeks at Radio Shack that could design circuit boards and get you the equipment you needed if you told them what you wanted an electronic device to do?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 2, 2013)

^That was back when the parts they carried weren't relegated to one small section of the store.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, but I was a little kid at the time and wasn't thinking about designing a toaster. I was more interested in setting stuff on fire and burping out the alphabet.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 2, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I'm also gonna add dicks sporting goods to my personal boycot list...


Is it because they're Dicks?


----------



## goodal (Jan 2, 2013)

R2KBA said:


> I have a long list of companies and entities. Some examples are Home Depot, most movies shown in the theater (that's how Hollywood makes most of their $), Hallmark Cards, All U.S. manufactured cars except for Ford (unions and bailouts), all banks (I use credit unions), some insurance companies (Allstate, Progressive) and pretty much all the "blue" states. It would take some time for me to list them out but it's relatively simple to identify when they come up. Some of them I wouldn't be able to give specific dates, quotes and proof behind the actions that caused my boycotts but I remember generally what they did. Reasons for the boycotts are diverse but usually involve union labor, support of gun control, support of the redifinition of marriage, support of elective abortion, financial contributions to any Democrat (the NRA gets a pass), or affirmative action practices or hostility towards religion.


lusone:


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 2, 2013)

well since I'm still friends with people in the family, I'll pass on your concerns and comments about Dicks... you can sure as hell be sure that every time I have a bad experience I let them know... it gets me a gift card usually so RG if you can PM me details and I get one then I'll pass it on... then again, the one that I graduated with just had a baby, so it may take a bit...


----------

